# How to iron Glitter and Rhinestone on at the same time



## houjianisharon (Apr 20, 2015)

Do you guys meet the problem?

Sometimes when I iron the transfer which combined rhinestone with glitter, the glitter can not be ironed well. I need to iron it again or change a new one.

I am so confused about that?
Because the rhinestone is taller than glitter? Or the back gum of the glitter is inferior? Or is there something wrong with my way to iron on.

Do you guys have methods to solve my problem?
Thanks in advance


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Are you using an Iron or heat press?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Glitter first, Rhinestones last


----------



## PCs Tees Texas (May 27, 2017)

Definitely glitter first, then rhinestones. 2 passes.
Easiest is to place the glitter, do a quick tack for 5 seconds, remove transfer tape, then place the rhinestone transfer over and set regular time.


----------

